# Directv on PS3??



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it possible to get Directv working on the ps3 like on the pc or xbox 360 with the new hardware announced at CES??


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

wprince614 said:


> Is it possible to get Directv working on the ps3 like on the pc or xbox 360 with the new hardware announced at CES??


I think that would be impossible. PS3 does not run Vista, so no way to run the special software


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> I think that would be impossible. PS3 does not run Vista, so no way to run the special software


Makes sense. Now what are the chances that they will work on a solution for the ps3? Seems to me that that would be a big audience to try to key in on. Obviously the people with ps3's especially people that got them early on like me dont mind throwin money around. Earl, what do you think? Will it happen? Is directv working too close with MS to venture out and support the ps3? Can you hear me now?:lol: Ok the last question was joke.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

If you connected the HDCP20 to your home machine, you could use something like Orb to watch TV on your PS3.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> If you connected the HDCP20 to your home machine, you could use something like Orb to watch TV on your PS3.


What is orb?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wprince614 said:


> Makes sense. Now what are the chances that they will work on a solution for the ps3? Seems to me that that would be a big audience to try to key in on. Obviously the people with ps3's especially people that got them early on like me dont mind throwin money around. Earl, what do you think? Will it happen? Is directv working too close with MS to venture out and support the ps3? Can you hear me now?:lol: Ok the last question was joke.


The chances of it working on the PS3... are pretty much to the point that if the PS3 will work as a media extender to the MS Media center

I can't see DirecTV working on anything to make it functional on a PS3.
The only reason why the XBOX360 is listed, because it is a Media Center Extender....

At this point it is only speculation that it may work directly with the XBOX360


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The chances of it working on the PS3... are pretty much to the point that if the PS3 will work as a media extender to the MS Media center
> 
> I can't see DirecTV working on anything to make it functional on a PS3.
> The only reason why the XBOX360 is listed, because it is a Media Center Extender....
> ...


I see. Thanks for the info Earl, your the man. I really would like to see Directv work with sony on something for the ps3. Then again i am a directv and playstation freak.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The chances of it working on the PS3... are pretty much to the point that if the PS3 will work as a media extender to the MS Media center
> 
> I can't see DirecTV working on anything to make it functional on a PS3.
> The only reason why the XBOX360 is listed, because it is a Media Center Extender....
> ...


While I agree that working on the PS3 would be cool - its in the room with the HD receiver anyway - I would not get anything really MORE out of it.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> While I agree that working on the PS3 would be cool - its in the room with the HD receiver anyway - I would not get anything really MORE out of it.


But if you had a dedicated game room for the ps3 you would or if you had more than one.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmm, I suppose - maybe.

But since that won't be happening - not something I would push getting.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> Hmm, I suppose - maybe.
> 
> But since that won't be happening - not something I would push getting.


Yeah i agree. I really wont push getting it i was just curious. Like i said im just a directv and playstation freak and would like to see them work together. I wonder if you could partition you drive and install linux on the ps3 and get it to work that way.


----------



## ChrisL01 (Jun 19, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> If you connected the HDCP20 to your home machine, you could use something like Orb to watch TV on your PS3.


If the content is protected (which is likely), then sadly Orb can't do anything with it.

Chris


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

wprince614 said:


> Yeah i agree. I really wont push getting it i was just curious. Like i said im just a directv and playstation freak and would like to see them work together. I wonder if you could partition you drive and install linux on the ps3 and get it to work that way.


Linux? that was the OS of the TIVO, but D* no longer uses Tivo


----------

